# Greetings form the haunted woods near New Orleans



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Hey y'all... this is beelce (B L C). I have a haunt in Louisiana near New Orleans. It is a six acre yard haunt with haunted trails in the woods, bon fire, hay ride...and much more. I love halloween and designing and building props and I am looking forward to checking out all of the great haunters here at Haunt Forum in hopes of improving my skills.

So let the good times roll!!!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome to the forum.

You won't have any trouble filling your six acres with props and ideas from this place.

Good times roll 24/7 here.


----------



## CerysCrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome beelce, sounds like you have a big haunt there.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Welcome..Beelce
Hope to see your pics in our haunts and displays section soon.
Sounds like a big one.


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

hello and welcome beelce.


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

hi ya beelce... must be nice to have all that acreage (how ever you spell it) lol.... Got Pics????


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Beelce.....must be a story behind the name!
How wonderful to have all that area to do a haunt!
My piddly little 1/2 acre lot won't allow for the hayride & such....but maybe someday we'll have more land. I would love to be able to have the ride through the woods, etc.
Can't wait to see some pics of your set up!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hell o & welcome


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy and Welcome
Let's see yer stuff


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

greetings and scarutations.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Wow...thanks for the great welcome everyone. You should be able to see my pic here- 
http://picasaweb.google.com/beelce1


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Very nice columns and sign, it looks like you had a great time!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Vlad! Haven't heard from you in quite a while!

Welcome, our new haunter fiend!


----------



## Lakeside Haunt (May 31, 2007)

welcome to the forums beelce if you need anything just scream.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. Hope you like it here.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

I'm a bit late, but welcome!


----------



## SweeneyFamilyHorror (Aug 14, 2006)

Yes welcome! We'd love to get to know you and your haunt!


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

WOW!
Just took a look at some of you picks...
Awesome job!

I love the props you've made!
The grim reaper is awesome!
And I love all the different skellies!
And the big tree/skull/medusa looking thing...
Great job all around!

Can't wait to see what you make up for this year!
.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Thanks Zach... I'm reworking my medusa skull now and I should have new pics in a few weeks. So stay tuned....
BTW- nice work on your web site and your 2006 haunt pics are really nice. Keep up the great work.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Seems I have missed a welcome?!
Glad to see you here!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Excellent job on the haunt. I really liked the devil and your little camp area. Welcome and i hope you enjoy the forum.


----------



## Darkside (Aug 6, 2007)

Yeah, awsome haunt. I had heard of your place before (I'm a couple of hours away in Mobile) but haven't had a chance to get over since when you are doing your thing, I'm busy doing mine. I'll have to try and make time this year.


----------



## nicole (Aug 12, 2006)

welcome to the forum


----------

